# deers summer habits?



## joebobhunter4 (Jul 19, 2005)

will the bucks be using the same pattern from this time now til hunting season? or will they change before hunting season?


----------



## bowtechin (Apr 8, 2007)

Might be the same in the early season. Can vary a lot from what I've seen. May depend on how many new people are entering your hunting area, crops coming out of the fields, water/rains, etc etc..


----------



## joebobhunter4 (Jul 19, 2005)

well for the past few days now the same deer have been in like the exact location every night. so i was thinking if they were if i could get a stand close enough to them for opener and if they would still be there posibly.


----------

